# G-Shock MIRB Frogman GW200MS



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Nice additions, thanks.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

*kiwidj* I just found one of these at a good price, and I'm trying to decide if I want it. (who am I kidding? :-d)

My question is:

How would you describe the bezel and strap color? It appears to have a metal flake appearance. It that true?, or just how the picture appears? Also is it Black or Charcoal or?

Also what do you think of this model of Frog? Is it a good one as my first?

Anyone else with this model care to describe it please?

Thanks to All.... :-!



kiwidj said:


>


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

archer6 said:


> How would you describe the bezel and strap color? It appears to have a metal flake appearance. It that true?, or just how the picture appears? Also is it Black or Charcoal or?
> 
> Also what do you think of this model of Frog? Is it a good one as my first?


Hey Arch. Yeah, the MS Frog has an interesting and unique finish. The colour is like a metallic blueish-charcoal, but in some light it looks black. I think the base colour is relatively simple enough to make it an easy one to wear with almost anything. I personally love the look and I think it's a great choice for a first Frog. I wear mine quite a lot and really enjoy it.

Hope that helps and good luck with your decision.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Hey Arch. Yeah, the MS Frog has an interesting and unique finish. The colour is like a metallic blueish-charcoal, but in some light it looks black. I think the base colour is relatively simple enough to make it an easy one to wear with almost anything. I personally love the look and I think it's a great choice for a first Frog. I wear mine quite a lot and really enjoy it.
> 
> Hope that helps and good luck with your decision.
> 
> ...


Sounds Good!

I like it's nearly monochromatic appearance. I will move forward accordingly... Thanks!

Cheers...:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

archer6 said:


> Sounds Good!
> 
> I like it's nearly monochromatic appearance. I will move forward accordingly... Thanks!
> 
> Cheers...:-!


I'd chime in and say that this one would be a great first Frog. Good luck, mate! :-!


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Thanks Ben ...* :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

archer6 said:


> *Thanks Ben ...* :-!


Anytime, brotha. Hope you enjoy it! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

BenL said:


>


Great shot Ben.:-! I would still really like to get this Frogman. Just wish I had more spare cash.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

bazman said:


> Great shot Ben.:-! I would still really like to get this Frogman. Just wish I had more spare cash.


Thanks, Barry. The MIRB Frogman really is a great one. Probably among the top 3-4 models, I think. b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Psychedelic Ranger (Sep 20, 2008)

Been leaning towards getting one. I like one that has a flat finish versus gloss finish. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Psychedelic Ranger said:


> Been leaning towards getting one. I like one that has a flat finish versus gloss finish. :-!


I recommend going for this one, mate! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

known as clock stone.

congrats.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> known as clock stone.
> 
> congrats.


Thanks.

Clock stone? :roll::think:


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


>


:thanks

Interesting and cool combo. b-)


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

tankz for the pictures!

Amazing!

Congrats.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> tankz for the pictures!
> 
> Amazing!
> 
> Congrats.


:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

​


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Great photos BenL! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Txemizo said:


> Great photos BenL! ;-)


Hey thanks, mate. Glad you liked them.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------

